# POLL: When will the 24-70 mk2 really be delivered?



## Marsu42 (Jul 6, 2012)

To everybody's big surprise, Canon didn't manage to deliver a product on time - the latest schedule specifies mid September 2012 for "final adjustments in production" - whatever that means. 

Here's your chance to predict when it will be really delivered, so you can later say "I told you so!"


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 7, 2012)

You offer choices A through E. I choose F, as in who the F___ knows. It's time to give up guessing when announced 'products' will actually be available. Put your head in the sand and that way you can be surprised when someone taps you on the shoulder and says, "Here's the new lens from Canon I just bought at the store."


----------



## Marsu42 (Jul 7, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> You offer choices A through E. I choose F, as in who the F___ knows.



Option added


----------



## squarebox (Jul 7, 2012)

it seems the currently trend with missed release dates is to extend them twice, which would put us at the sept. release date.


----------



## preppyak (Jul 7, 2012)

Yeah, and as was mentioned in other threads, they've already missed the key window for a lot of their target audience for this lens. Wedding photogs wanted this a month ago, not in late Fall. So Canon might actually see a lot of people holding off on buying it, just because they can wait and see reviews and decide if its worth it.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 7, 2012)

I hope my 50mm 1.4 will still be alive until mrk II arrives - b/c it has been working hard lately ;D


----------



## Marsu42 (Jul 8, 2012)

preppyak said:


> Yeah, and as was mentioned in other threads, they've already missed the key window for a lot of their target audience for this lens.



Rumor has it that the last minute production changes concern the addition of IS to include a wider target audience!


----------



## Random Orbits (Jul 8, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> preppyak said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, and as was mentioned in other threads, they've already missed the key window for a lot of their target audience for this lens.
> ...



Yes, and the price just increased to 3k.


----------



## infared (Jul 8, 2012)

I don't want to defend Canon...but..instead of complaining..all I can say is that I have no Idea how difficult it must be to produce such a technically perfect product. It must be incredibly difficult. I just have to be patient. If this lens is going to be in the class of the 70-200mm f/2.8 IS II...(which is what I am hoping for).....I can be patient....I totally disagree with the comment up above that this delay will cause "Canon to miss it's target audience" ???....WHAT?....Am I going to run out and buy the Tamron???.....I don't think so. This audience isn't going anywhere.
LOL!
NOW..Canon...when this lens is FINALLY delivered...how about following it up with an equally perfect 14-24mm f/2.8L lens....in..let's say...two years....We don't want to rush you!


----------



## Anthony (Jul 8, 2012)

I've just bought the new tamron 2.8 VC after having sold my 24-70 mark I.
For half the price the canon mark II I got the "very rare recommanded lens" label by Photozone for my 7D
http://www.photozone.de/canon-eos/742-tamron2470f28eosapsc


I'll buy the next canon 24-70 IS when it will be ready. No doubt we'd see an IS release in 2013. I'd sell my tamron lens at this time.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jul 8, 2012)

infared said:


> If this lens is going to be in the class of the 70-200mm f/2.8 IS II



It won't be, it has no IS  ... and Canon sure wishes they'd have more forgiving customers like you! As far as I read it, nobody is complaining about them taking to long to produce the mk2 after the mk1 release, but about postponing the release date multiple times - this hasn't got anything to do with difficult or not, but rather with professional management and engineering.


----------



## Fatalv (Jul 8, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> You offer choices A through E. I choose F, as in who the F___ knows. It's time to give up guessing when announced 'products' will actually be available. Put your head in the sand and that way you can be surprised when someone taps you on the shoulder and says, "Here's the new lens from Canon I just bought at the store."



+1


----------



## infared (Jul 8, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> infared said:
> 
> 
> > If this lens is going to be in the class of the 70-200mm f/2.8 IS II
> ...



LOL...About the IS part!....and your statement is true enough...THREE ( and who knows Infared there will be even MORE postponements?), delivery dates is a more than a little unprofessional. You are right.


----------



## Astro (Jul 8, 2012)

there is a new 24-70mm f2.8 IS patent from canon.

i wonder what will it cost when the non IS version is that expensive.



> •Patent Publication No. 2012-123156 •2012.6.28 Release Date
> •2010.12.8 filing date
> 
> •Example 1 •Zoom ratio 2.46
> ...



http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fegami.blog.so-net.ne.jp%2F2012-07-08


----------



## Marsu42 (Jul 8, 2012)

Astro said:


> there is a new 24-70mm f2.8 IS patent from canon. i wonder what will it cost when the non IS version is that expensive.



There were previous rumors of Canon having IS prototypes, but they were said to be too heavy or have not the iq that was required from the update.

As for the final retail cost: it has little to do with the manufacturing cost, but it's as much as Canon can get away with. And for the 24-70ii non-IS, event/wedding pros and enthusiasts are willing to shell out lots of $$$.

With a new version with "amateurish" IS and maybe replacing the 24-105 as the kit lens, the price might be oriented more towards the general dslr crowd and thus not much higher or even lower if the iq is great, but not as stellar as the non-IS.


----------



## Astro (Jul 8, 2012)

> There were previous rumors of Canon having IS prototypes, but they were said to be too heavy or have not the iq that was required from the update.



yes i know .. but the patent release date is from 28 juni 2012.. so i thought it´s worth mentioning.



> With a new version with "amateurish" IS and maybe replacing the 24-105 as the kit lens, the price might be oriented more towards the general dslr crowd and thus not much higher or even lower if the iq is great, but not as stellar as the non-IS.



so you think canon will have two 24-70mm F2.8 in the lineup?


----------



## Marsu42 (Jul 8, 2012)

Astro said:


> so you think canon will have two 24-70mm F2.8 in the lineup?



They have 2x 70-200/2.8 in the lineup... but I'm sure Canon isn't sure if to release the IS version, but they'll watch their non-IS sales and the competition like Tamron. And if Nikon would release an IS version, Canon could follow up quickly if they'd got the plans already in the drawer.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Jul 8, 2012)

Where's my ef 20mm f1.8 L?


----------



## preppyak (Jul 8, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> With a new version with "amateurish" IS and maybe replacing the 24-105 as the kit lens, the price might be oriented more towards the general dslr crowd and thus not much higher or even lower if the iq is great, but not as stellar as the non-IS.


A couple of problems with this. One, they already did the R&D on the new IS, so, they'd put it in any new lens. They aren't going to invent a crappier version..and I can't see them willingly putting on an older version to a pro kit lens.

Two, the 24-105L isn't that old a lens, and people seem to like it well enough. They kitted it with the 5dIII, and I can only really see them changing kit lenses when they release their next pro-level camera. The closest thing that would be is a new 7D, which seems to be a ways off.

And, most likely they wouldn't make the new kit f/2.8, as it would kill an upgrade path for users. People who need more light upgrade from the f/4 to f/2.8 or primes. If you're already at f/2.8, you'd only be upgrading for IQ.


Marsu42 said:


> They have 2x 70-200/2.8 in the lineup


Mostly though, I can't see them releasing a 24-70 f/2.8IS that is say, $1500 (or less). For most users, they're gonna take the IS version because it has IS and is cheaper. Those that read deeply into reviews might go to the mII for sharpness, but, that's not the majority of users. Now they've just made their 24-70 obsolete soon after releasing it...a $2300/lens mistake.

Plus, it doesn't match the Canon philosophy, which is that IS versions cost more...in fact, I can't think of a single Canon lens where the non-IS version costs more than the IS version. The 70-200's nearly double in price with IS; the new non-L primes doubled in price with IS, etc.

This just sort of seems like a solution looking for a problem. The 24-105 kit lens is good for what it is...no need to update it to something that confuses users.


----------

